# Germ Ban in Lotion???



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok.....I need some help.....can u use to much germ killer in lotions???...how do you know how much to use????


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

1% of the weight is a general rule - but every preservative is different so check with the manufacturer. They also may have temperature variances, etc. so know your preservative.


Yes, you can use too much. More is not always better.

It's best to have your lotion recipe tested to see if the preservative is working at least once and then follow very strict sanitary procedures when making and packaging your lotions.

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, Please get it tested to make sure it is working, Many preservatives you have to wait until the temp of lotion is below 100 to add the preservative or you reduce its effectivness. Also if you are ;making goat milk lotion remember to pasturize your milk, I do this twice before using in lotions.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I use Phenonip which actually is better put in things at a higher temp (150-170) to insure dissolving into the product. They also reccomend adding half to the oil phase and half to the liquid phase as well.

This demonstrates that every preservative is different.

Bethanhy


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Where would i send it to have it tested and what are they testing for?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Go on soapdishforum.com and join so you can go through the archives, there are lists of places you can test with. Use the one closest to your home. Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

hope this works oops I don't think it did.

Testing Laboratories 
BioScreen Testing Services, Inc.
http://www.bioscreen.com/
Consumer Product Testing Company, Inc. 
http://www.cptclabs.com/
Hill Top Research, Inc. 
http://www.hill-top.com/
Materials Research Laboratories, Inc. 
http://www.mrllab.com/
Microbiology Research Associates, Inc. 
http://www.mra-bact.com/

Stephens & Associates 
http://www.stephens-associates.com/

now somebody can find out where theyre located as I've got boxes to pack. : )


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Awesome Thank You!!!!


----------

